# Text ausrichten



## Zeitgeist (24. Februar 2002)

*Text ausrichten !*

Huhu Leute, ist es in Photoshop irgendwie möglich nen Text
am Hintergrund auszurichten?
Sprich ich möchte ein Wort genau in die Mitte des Hintergrundes bzw. halt des ganzen Bildes setzen!
Nur wie geht das ?? Bei Flash5 gibts da so ne coole Funktion die AUSRICHTEN (an Bühne) heißt.

mfg, Zeitgeist


----------



## braindad (24. Februar 2002)

was mir da auf die schnelle einfällt:

mit texttool eine arbeitsfläche quer über das ganze bild ziehen, text eintippen und formatire und über den reiter "absatz" auf center einstellen.

weiß im mom nicht, ob es noch elegantere methoden gibt...


----------



## cocoon (25. Februar 2002)

Oder probier's so:
- alles markieren (entweder strg+a oder auswahl->alles markieren),
- dann ebene->an auswahl ausrichten->vertikale bzw. horizontale Mitte

so kann man quasi jeden Inhalt zentrieren. Problematisch wird's nur, wenn auf einer versehentlich Inhalt liegt, der nicht von der Arbeitsfläche erfasst ist. Also etwa, wenn ich meine komplette Ebene mit irgendnem Muster fülle und sie dann um 100 Punkt nach rechts verschiebe. Dann liegt eine Teil, der mit Muster gefüllt ist, ausserhalb der Arbeitsfläche. Beim Ausrichten wird das dann natürlich mit einbezogen und es sieht nicht zentriert aus, obwohl es das ist.


----------



## DJTrancelight (17. April 2004)

*und der shortcut zu zentrieren?*

Hi cocoon hi alle.

Diese Funktion

- dann ebene->an auswahl ausrichten->vertikale bzw. horizontale Mitte

benötige ich täglich nur ist sehr umständlich und zeitraubend immer diese Klicks ausführen zu müssen, zumal ich meistens horizontal und vertikal ausrichten muss. Gibt es in PS 7.0 nicht ein Shortcut der den Ebeneninhalt im bild zentriert?

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort!

Grüße

DJTrancelight


----------



## da_Dj (18. April 2004)

Soweit ich weiss gibt es dafür keinen Shortcut, du kannst dir aber eine Aktion "basteln" bei der du auch gleich vertikal und horizontal ausrichten kannst. Wie genau das geht habe ich erst gestern hier in diesem Thread  beschrieben, müsste auch mit 7.0 problemlos klappen.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (18. April 2004)

Ist doch nicht so schwer...
v -> strg+a -> und 2 Klicks in der Optionsleiste.


BTW ziemlich alter Thread


----------



## da_Dj (18. April 2004)

Shortcut geht schneller und bei hoher Gebrauchszahl schont das Mauslaufgeschwindigkeit und Zeit


----------



## DJTrancelight (18. April 2004)

*Sorry, aber ihr seit genial!*

Danke euch beiden! Habe mir eine Aktion zusammengebastelt und mit F2 belegt.
Mein Handgelenk bedankt sich bei euch 

Merci!

Viele Grüße

DJ Trancelight


----------

